# Sticky  Sale Threads in Betta Art



## RussellTheShihTzu

Sale threads are not allowed in Betta Art. All sale threads should be posted in The Marketplace.

All transactions should be made through PM's. DO NOT post personal information on the Forum. Also note it is "Buyer Beware." BF does not assume responsibility for any sales transactions. In addition, one must be a contributing member to the Forum with a minimum of 50 posts to use Classifieds.

If using PayPal, their Buyer Protection is only applicable to transactions for goods and services. Gift transactions are not covered.


----------

